

Lost city of Atlantis found on Google Earth? - transburgh
http://www.crunchgear.com/2009/02/20/lost-city-of-atlantis-found-on-google-earth/

======
CalmQuiet
Absolutely. "The Sun" is word of God in my book, too.

But speaking of the Divine, my personal revelations have disclosed that image
to be an RJ-45 fossil - an "ethernet of the Gods" if you with - and therefore
far antedating Atlantis. You heard it first on HN.

------
rbc
Actually this kind of thing brings out another consequence of widely available
imagery. Imagery analysis is becoming open to far more people than before. It
used to be primarily the purview of governments and other large organizations.
Now, a bunch of part time imagery analysts are looking over the shoulder of
the professional.

------
timf
No: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=489073>

